# 04 5.7L A4 engine noise



## LS1POPS (May 5, 2018)

Hello, <1year owner of a 2004 gto here. There has been an engine noise that i have had trouble diagnosing. I have tried using a stethoscope as well to no avail. Hoping that someone here can recognize the higher pitched noise that can be heard in this video. It is not an exhaust leak. 

120k miles
recent all new belts pulleys radiator


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Was unable to hear anything unusual.
These cars are known to make a sound from the alternator when first started.....sounds as if the unit is at full charge or under load. Then it goes away once the engine has been running for a few minutes. Is that what you are hearing?


----------



## LS1POPS (May 5, 2018)

The sound is the higher pitched high rate tapping noise that seems to be coming from the engine itself. its present even at the end of a drive, so its consistent.


----------

